# CICHLID CRISPS BY TETRA.........IS THIS A GOOD FOOD ??



## cichlids_85 (Sep 4, 2008)

I just bought some cichlid crisps from the LFS. I have 1 oscar (5"), 2 Green Terrors (3"), 2 Firemouths (2") and 1 Red Devil (3"). I decided to give these crisps a try. My fish seem to like them but I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with this type of food and does this food have enough nutrition.

Thanks!!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

We use the regular "Tropical Crisps" and Cichlid Sticks from Tetra. I've been meaning to try the Cichlid Crisps... honestly, because I like our cichlids more. :roll:

We've had just fine results with these products. Nutritionally good, the fish love them, and everyone seems happy and healthy, vibrant and colorful... and best of all, most of the food winds up *in the fish* and not on the bottom of the tank, which is what seems to happen all too much with regular flakes and sinking pellets.

-Ryan


----------



## lucrent (Dec 2, 2007)

I've tried the tropical crisps and they seem to really enjoy them and everybody gets chance to eat them. Though when your cichlids start becoming a decent size, you may have to go with something more dense like pellets.

I agree that pellets are either floating or sink like a stone.

I've also been experimenting with tetra granules, they look like red clusters. The fish seem to go wild for them, and do not sink as fast as pellets, don't make a mess, and because of the color the fish seem to have an easier time spotting them when they[/i] do go to the bottom. You may want to give those a try too.

Any body tried granules?

Another point, I know that a lot of foods say special for cichlids, however if you look at the ingredients list, in many instances they look identical to the same brand's additional food lines of the same type. I think a lot of it is just to try to get more shelf space and charge extra. Not all, but most.

Laurent


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I've used the granules, the Tetra Color Tropical Granules, my fish loved them but have outgrown them, they're around the same size as NLS 1mm pellets. If you try pellets, don't buy Wardley, makes a real mess. Tetra cichlid sticks make a mess also, at least when I tried them. If you can find NLS cichlid formula it's worth the extra money, I tried the large fish formula and my fish hated the stuff, has weird tropical fruits in it. 
Haven't tried the cichlid crisps yet, but had a bad experience with their Tetra Color Tropical Crisps. Turned my mom's water pink, but she overfed way too much.


----------



## lucrent (Dec 2, 2007)

A lot of people rave about the NLS, for some reason my Africans weren't too fond of it.

Another option in food that my fish go crazy for and is less expensive is the Omega One brand. The small pellets are 2mm. I'm kind of weird when it comes to reading labels, but I put a lot of importance on them. For example the Omega One floating pellet ingredients are Salmon, Halibut, Frill, Rockfish, Shrimp, Wheat Flour,....Kelp.....Vitamins (No spirulina for herbivores though). It seems like most of the foods just list Fish Meal.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

lucrent said:


> I've also been experimenting with tetra granules, they look like red clusters. The fish seem to go wild for them, and do not sink as fast as pellets, don't make a mess, and because of the color the fish seem to have an easier time spotting them when they[/i] do go to the bottom. You may want to give those a try too.
> 
> Any body tried granules?


I'll echo your thoughts. My wife picked up some granules by "mistake"... which is how I found out that our cichlids love them. I agree that they stay in the water column longer (which means they're in "play" longer), and the fish love to chase them down.

Reminds me that I've got a new bottle of those in the cabinet... 

-Ryan


----------



## rwolff (Mar 13, 2007)

yes, i tried the tetra tropical granules too, the fish go crazy, they even ignore other foods for it. 
I wish they could make them in sizes S, M, L granules

and the tetra crisps, the fish do allright with it too, never actually had any problem with it. i stopped buying it, more as in i couldnt buy it cuz they dont sell it over here anymore, havent seen them since a few months.

the granules seem fine, my noramlly common angelfish that showed a drap black and silver color, with the granules now he has blue and yellow also and now sports a dark grey and ultra black stripes.


----------



## cichlids_85 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I just went to the LFS and got some of those Tetra granules. My fish too went crazy for them. I will definatly add this to their regular daily diet.

Thanks!!


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I buy the Tropical Crisps often and have purchased the herbivore version of the Crisps also. The fish-relish-them and for quite awhile would not accept any other food--until I didn't feed them for awhile-then they ate the small pellets again.. :lol: .. I feed it to them daily along with Omega One smalll pellet fish food. They are healthy and growing.!! 8)


----------

